

Feedback on our location based social app 'GeoHives' - geohives

We have been working on the location based social app &#x27;GeoHives&#x27;, now available for iPhone and Android, since last 1 year. There are still lots of work to be done, but we think it is now ready for general use. Also, it is no secret, we are looking for investors to help us grow to next level. Any feedback&#x2F;suggestion is extremely useful to us.<p>Thank you!<p>www.geohives.com&#x2F;store
======
sbashyal
This looks great but given Facebook has entered geo social space with today's
announcement, it may be difficult to get people to install this. It may help
to think about what use case can this serve that Facebooks functionality can
not.

